# How do I delete everything off my laptop and make it like new again?



## wendypretty1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a virus on my computer that I'm not willing to spend the money to get rid of, so I've come to the conclusion that I'll just reboot the damn thing to where it's new and suffer the hassle of having to download everything back, ie pictures, music, etc. 
I have a Dell Laptop Inspiron 1545 with Windows 7. How do I get everything off of it completely? (As far as some recovery disk or even manual, I don't know where it it or anything in that nature. Isn't there some kind of button I can press in order to just get rid everything, except what it originally came installed with?) Thanks.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry, no magic button to press; but here is the info you need to get your computer back to new again.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...cs/document?c=us&cs=19&docid=52182&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Not drifting off thread, but. When you have completed your new install, I recommend you make an image. To purchase, none better than Acronis. But there are several free ones also. Macrium comes with a high reference ( http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx )

I have several on my computer at any time. One is for a raw install - activated. Another is with my own full customisation. After that, I periodically make images according to my usage and installations of new software.
It takes about 10 to 15 minutes to put an image back. It will then be identical to how you Os was, at the time of making that particular image. - No reactivation or fiddling required. Only requirement is to make sure you have a separate copy, somewhere safe on your computer (NOT on the proposed image partition), of your on-going personal files - probably, those by default stored under your username.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ditto what Davehc said!!! Acronis is the one I use and have been for a couple of years


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

[unauthorized malware advice deleted by mod]


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Wendypretty1, were you able to remove the virus, or whatever it was from your laptop? I haven't seen a post from you since your first post and I am just curious. Wish you well.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

wendypretty1 said:


> I have a Dell Laptop Inspiron 1545 with Windows 7. How do I get everything off of it completely? (As far as some recovery disk or even manual, I don't know where it it or anything in that nature. ....


You can use a version of Linux called Ubuntu. Full guide here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17044/move-files-from-a-failing-pc-with-an-ubuntu-live-cd/

It's free and legal. Depending on your experience you may need to follow links within that guide for additional instructions. The version of Ubuntu has changed but the principles remain the same.


----------

